

Ghcjs: Haskell to Javascript compiler - alrex021
http://github.com/sviperll/ghcjs

======
d0m
Hey, it seems awesome. Here's a suggestion: On the main page, even thought you
specify where to find examples, it would still be nice to have a small example
of what this library does.

------
grav1tas
I'm pretty excited about this. There used to be another Haskell -> Javascript
compilation tool in the York Haskell Compiler and it kinda disappeared into
the bowels of the Internet. Haskell is an incredible tool for writing parsers
and interpreters. Leveraging this in Javascript could give us some interesting
web software. I've always gotten the feeling that Haskell could fit in the
same problem solving spot that some Javascript functions do with respect to
passing call backs and higher order functions and all that. Nows the time to
give it a try!

------
pbiggar
So there's now a haskell to javascript compiler, and an implementation of
haskell in javascript. I want to see a benchmark comparing the two.

------
anonymous
Haskell to Javascript, Clojure to Javascript... Javascript is starting to play
role of intermediate representation rather than programming language, and
bytecode that could be embedded or referenced by web pages would be more
appropriate for this task.

~~~
grav1tas
Sure. So draft a spec and submit it to a standards committee!

~~~
anonymous
Here it is:
[http://java.sun.com/docs/books/jvms/second_edition/html/VMSp...](http://java.sun.com/docs/books/jvms/second_edition/html/VMSpecTOC.doc.html)

------
JoelMcCracken
Awesome. I really think there is a strong opportunity for javascript
compilers, and while I don't think haskell->js is where we will be
"eventually", I think this is a very admirable effort.

------
gasull
Related: Python to JavaScript compiler <http://pyjs.org/>

Pyjamas is a port of Google Web Toolkit to Python.

------
zeteo
Any idea how this deals with the DOM?

